

Show HN: "Keep Calm and Python" t-shirts to support PSF - alpb
http://teespring.com/keep-calm-python

======
daGrevis
Reserved.

------
fakeer
Would have loved to buy this tee if not for that _Crown_ /insignia! (Nth wrong
with it, my personal preference :-) )

Just asking, are you British?

~~~
kellishaver
Probably just a reference to the original source:
<http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/keep-calm-and-carry-on>

